# When is the Next Powermatic/Jet 15% off sale?



## ScottKaye (Jan 19, 2013)

Well, my too good to be true Steelex 8" helical head jointer purchase for $1006 on eBay was just canceled by the seller (Factory Authorized Warehouse) due to a "supply problem" in China. I ordered the jointer back and November and was told it would be in this month which now has been pushed back to late summer. The seller said they couldn't keep my order active that long and just simply canceled it and refunded the funds)

So my question to anyone in the know is, when is the next 15% off Jet/Powermatic sale. I know they have 10% off sales quite frequently but the 15% sale only happens a couple times a year.

Thanks!

Scott


----------



## CharlieK (Jan 6, 2008)

I don't know anything about Powermatic sales, but I feel your pain. You wait for months and then they just cancel and leave you in the cold, what a bummer


----------



## ScottKaye (Jan 19, 2013)

> I don t know anything about Powermatic sales, but I feel your pain. You wait for months and then they just cancel and leave you in the cold, what a bummer
> 
> - CharlieK


Not only that, they got a free 3-month interest free loan. I'm positive I helped their balance sheet at the end of the year look that much sweeter!

Scott


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm fairly certain you won't see a PM 15% off sale, unless it's the second Tuesday of next week. Seriously, contact Jeanne Perry at Tools Plus, she would probably have some info on the next sale.


----------



## msinc (Jan 8, 2017)

Oh yeah…should be just about pretty much any day now…I just ordered and paid for a brand new PM2000!!! That's the way it always works…PowerMatic never ran a sale on anything in the entire history of the company…at least not until 2 seconds after I paid for something!!!!


----------



## fuigb (Apr 21, 2010)

Where are you located? Performance Line Tools in Waterford, MI has periodic vendor events in which Jet/PM participates. It was at a December event that I got a 15% discount on a PM dust collector.


----------



## John_ (Sep 23, 2013)

> Oh yeah…should be just about pretty much any day now…I just ordered and paid for a brand new PM2000!!! That s the way it always works…PowerMatic never ran a sale on anything in the entire history of the company…at least not until 2 seconds after I paid for something!!!!
> 
> - msinc


That is the way it seems to work, but with my Costco Visa card, they will at least refund me the difference if I find a lower price within 60 days. It has really saved me some money


----------



## EricLew (Aug 29, 2014)

If you can't wait for the extra 5%, I got the Woodcraft sales flyer in the mail today, it says there is a 10% off Jet sale March 2nd - 5th. I'm sure Rockler will also have it.
Sorry, best I could do


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

They typically run the day after you pay full price, ; ). About the only times I see discounts on PM is around Christmas.


----------



## ScottKaye (Jan 19, 2013)

spam reported


----------



## ScottKaye (Jan 19, 2013)

and speaking of special events, how bout the woodworking shows. Are there any deals to be had on full size equipment there? Im in Northern Va and I believe the Wooodworking Show will be here at the end of March.


----------



## crb (Apr 12, 2017)

I went to the Columbus, OH show and didn't see any discounts on large tools or any vendors for that stuff. Just guys using it in the sponsored talks.


----------



## ScottKaye (Jan 19, 2013)

> I went to the Columbus, OH show and didn t see any discounts on large tools or any vendors for that stuff. Just guys using it in the sponsored talks.
> 
> - crb


good to know.. thanks..


----------



## trialrun (Mar 10, 2016)

I feel your pain, I'm in the same boat and I sold my 6" helical head jet expecting the steelex to come. SMH. Back to square one


----------



## Bruizer (Dec 3, 2016)

The only time I saw Jet with 15 % off was the weekend of "Black Friday" they've had that the past two years. IIRC
They seem to run 10%quarterly. Hope this helps.


----------



## bonesbr549 (Jan 1, 2010)

call powermatic, they will drop hints. When I wanted my 209hh, i waited for months for that 15% on my 209hh that covered my tax and delivery.

Generally they do one in the spring around Easter, and in the fall around black friday.


----------



## ScottKaye (Jan 19, 2013)

> call powermatic, they will drop hints. When I wanted my 209hh, i waited for months for that 15% on my 209hh that covered my tax and delivery.
> 
> Generally they do one in the spring around Easter, and in the fall around black friday.
> 
> - bonesbr549


one step ahead of you. I reached out to Powermatic's Facebook page and received the following reply
As of right now we aren't planning to have a sale for quite some time. You might want to keep an eye out for local distributors in your area for any in-house sales they might have._

I did a little more research and have found that if they are going to have a 15% off sale it is during the time frames you suggest above (Black Friday and Easter) Im gonna ride the fence for a bit and see where everything falls. I may just go with the upcoming Jet 10%


----------



## msinc (Jan 8, 2017)

If you live in Northern Virginia you might want to check with Art at Fries, Beale and Sharp in Lorton… (703) 550-1100.
I have bought several Powermatic machines from him and he always gives me a way better deal than anyone else. Tell him the Maryland hillbilly referred you.


----------



## aravenel (Nov 24, 2017)

Woodcraft is having a 10% Jet sale 3/2 - 3/5. Not 15%, but might get you part of the way there…


----------



## BoilerUp21 (Apr 19, 2016)

Now that i got my 12" JET jointer/planer, i am in the market for a 17" drill press and 18" band saw. Does anyone know if they do a black Friday sale every year 10-15% off?


----------



## TungOil (Jan 16, 2017)

Powermatic often does a sale in the fall, usually around thanksgiving.


----------

